

Self publishing AND traditional publishing? You don't have to choose. - jstorimer
http://www.jstorimer.com/blogs/workingwithcode/8031437-self-publishing-and-traditional-publishing

======
lifeguard
lulu.com offers print on demand for ebooks and lists your book in amazon, B&N,
etc.

Of course publishers add value with marketing and editing. But a big publisher
is not required to sell books in print.

